# Mallards in the Rain..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

One of my little brothers has been in basic and AIT training with the Army since May of this year. He got home last week and I was excited to finally get out with him to hunt! lucky my Mallard hole is still open with this crazy weather! 
We each shot 1 hen to finish out our limits, yes I said hen, but they were the last birds and we were hungry. Glad to have one of my brother's finally home!

Good Ol' Time


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

You suck lol!!! Went out to Ogden bay all we seen was spooners and not very many at that I need a honey hole like that. On a brighter note we seen about 40 swans


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hen Killers! Nice shoot :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It was definitely colder today than it has been. The ducks didn't seem to mind though. Not quite as good today as I had hoped, but on the bright side nothing escaped the decoys today. Not even the hens!:mrgreen:


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok you suck to!! Haha


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

All the mallards I can find are in the City Park. I'm starting to wonder if that's the honey hole Fowlmouth and Goosefreak are using and then photoshopping the rest:mrgreen::mrgreen:. Nice shooting. Making me jealous!!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Still lots of green where I've been hunting. Unfortunately the words gotten out and the fleet of Mud Motor Morans have started to show up.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

blackdog said:


> Still lots of green where I've been hunting. Unfortunately the words gotten out and the fleet of Mud Motor Morans have started to show up.


Nice. Another paddler! I'd like to see photos of your camo cloth setup.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah paddler, I'm definently a paddler myself. 
That camo cloth is just netting to help the vegetation stick to my boat when I brush it up. I have a camo spray skirt I put over the opening and brush that up as well.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

blackdog said:


> Yeah paddler, I'm definently a paddler myself.
> That camo cloth is just netting to help the vegetation stick to my boat when I brush it up. I have a camo spray skirt I put over the opening and brush that up as well.


What kind of boat is that? Not sure that will work for my 16' canoe.

I can piggy back this, though:



It grasses up okay:





I need to use it more.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know what is more glorious, getting a two man limit of ducks, or the mustache!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Great report guys, get them while you can I feel we are finally going to freeze up with the pattern the weather is taking now. Thanks for sharing looks like fun.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SlickWeo said:


> I don't know what is more glorious, getting a two man limit of ducks, or the mustache!


Its defiantly a mustache thing! that's why I'v been shooting them to pieces because they come in for a closer look at my stache;-)


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I decided to try the mustache out, so far it's been good. No greenhead limits yet though.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SlickWeo said:


> I decided to try the mustache out, so far it's been good. No greenhead limits yet though.


I'm telling you! I haven't shaved mine all season long. I'll have to grow it back for next season ;-)


----------

